# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Нужно сделать интернет магазин

## Urich

Добрый день.
Нужно сделать интернет -магазин за деньги.
Дизайн и функционал - а-ля Ситилинк.
Два вопроса:
1. Сколько денег дать?
2. Кому эти деньги дать?
Спасибо.
Предложения, контакты в личку, а там уже состыкуемся.

----------


## kerj9697

Если не сделал стучи в личку... Помогу без денег;)

----------


## ryden

На ADVEGO (это биржа, где собираются покупатели и исполнители по различным тематикам), там найдутся сотни людей, которые сделают сайт за символические деньги. Так же сможешь заказать или купить готовый уникальный контент для своего сайта, заказать раскрутку и т.д. В общем, заходи на ADVEGO

----------


## noknok24

Не лучше ли воспользоваться удобным  WebDirector на CMS ? Сразу под свои запросы да еще на CMS!!!.  Админка очень хороша.Удобная система управления сайта.Любой  разберется и соберет сам себе  магазин под себя и бизнесы

----------

